# eCockpit Compiler Version ändern



## Joker666 (26 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe bei mir im eCockpit einen Wago Controller 8202 und einen 8101. beide kommunizieren einzelnt über Modbus zum IoBroker.
Nun wollte ich die beiden Controller auch über Modbus kommunizieren lassen. Modbus TCP verbindung eingerichtet mit Variablen.

Nun wollte ich mich mit dem 8101 verbinden und bekomme die Meldung:

Die im Projekt verwendete Gerätebeschreibung, Compiler Version oder das Visualiesrungsprofil passen nicht zu der Firmwareversion des Controllers

Ich habe im Projekt die Compiler probeweise umgestellt, da konnte ich dann auf den anderen Controller nicht mehr zugreifen.

Wie bekomme ich denn die Fehlermeldung in den Griff, ohne das das ganze Programm weg ist? Ich stehe da gerade ziemlich auf dem Schlauch,
und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Schlabbesaicher (26 Oktober 2021)

Liegt an der neuen e!Cockpitversion nie sofort Updaten.
Datei -> Projekteinstellungen und Projektumgebung.
Am besten versuchen den Compiler den Wago in dem Screenshot erfordert auszuwählen.
Wenns nicht geht hilft nurnoch alles auf neuestes zu setzten und Firmwareupdate zu machen.

Wird alles wieder funktionieren nur wird ein Stop und Download nötig sein, hat uns auch schon ne Menge Maschinen wegen Lapalien neu starten lassen.


----------



## Joker666 (26 Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Anwort, ich hatte schon den Compiler umgestellt, dann fing das ganze Spiel aber mit der anderen Wago an.

Der Stop ist überhaupt kein Problem., nur ist nach dem Firmware update das Programm weg? oder kann ich das einfach wieder von eCockpit auf die Wago spielen danach?

Sorry für die Anfängerfragen aber ich bin halt einer


----------



## Schlabbesaicher (26 Oktober 2021)

Der Compiler gilt immer für ein Komplettes Projekt (also auch mehrere SPSen im gleichen Programm) könnte daher kommen.

Nach einem Firmwareupdate ist auf der SPS das Programm und die Persistenten Daten weg. Lesen sich aber einfach wieder drüberspielen ohne Probleme.

Kenn ich hatte vor 4 Jahren die gleichen Probleme ist alles nur Trial and Error und Erfahrung.


----------



## Joker666 (26 Oktober 2021)

Okay, vielen Dank, dann werde ich mir das mal nächsten Samstag vernehmen und die SPSs eine neue Firmware draufspielen.


----------



## Joker666 (29 Oktober 2021)

Ich hab da nochmal ein Problem, ich kann bei dem 8101 Controller die Firmware auswählen, bei der anderen SPP kann ich das leider nicht.
Ich wollte nun beide auf Version 17 updaten. Ich gehe bei beiden Controller gleich vor, nur das bei dem einen das Feld grau bleibt und ich die firmware da  nicht auswählen kann.


----------



## KLM (29 Oktober 2021)

Du must die Firmware erst vom Update-Server laden (Datei > Update & Add-ons) und beim Gerät die Verbindungsdaten eingeben (im Gerätemenü vorletzter Punkt ganz rechts).


----------



## Joker666 (30 Oktober 2021)

Hallo, Firmware vom Server ist geladen. Der vorletzte Punkt im Gerätemün ist "Firmware ersetzen Verbindung" Da steht der Benutzer "root" drin
vorgabe aus eCockpit, ich hab auch noch keine neuen Passwörter für den Controller vergeben. Also lasse ich den Standard Benutzer und bestätige.

und dann bekome ich die Meldung verbindung zum Geräte wurde unterbrochen.

Wenn ich auf den Button "Firmware ersetzen Diagnose" klicke, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Nicht bereit - Kommunikation fehlgeschlagen"
ich denke, wenn das funktioniert, funktioniert auch das Update der Firmware.


----------



## KLM (30 Oktober 2021)

Wenn alle Passwörter noch unverändert sind, ist das Passwort zum root Benutzer "wago". Das musst Du da natürlich eintragen. Der Benutzer root ist vordefinierte, weil nur dieser die erforderlichen Rechte hat die Firmware zu verändern.


----------



## Otwin (30 Oktober 2021)

Welche Firmware ist denn aktuell auf den Controllern?


----------



## Joker666 (30 Oktober 2021)

Hey vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Meine Vermutung ist das man die Version 11 nicht mit eCockpit online updaten kann. Ich hab das nun mit dem Image und der SD Karte gemacht.
Danach hätte ich auch über eCockpit updaten können.
Nun klappt alles, alles wieder kompatibel mit dem Compilier


----------



## Otwin (30 Oktober 2021)

online Update war erst ab Firmware 12 möglich, wenn ich mich da nicht ganz täusche.


----------



## KLM (30 Oktober 2021)

Die aktuelle Firmware hat den Index 19, WAGO schreibt das "FW(19)" und lässt dabei eben häufig die genaue Versionsangabe weg, weil es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen einen Index immer nur einmal gibt. Und wenn es doch weitere Veröffentlichungen einer Version mit gleichem Index gibt, kommt hinten noch ein "SP1" für z.B. Service Pack 1 dazu. In e!C nimmst Du also den jeweils höchsten verfügbaren Index.

Das Update via Ethernet, also mittels WUP-Datei via e!C oder WAGOupload (kostenfrei auf der Homepage), geht erst seit FW(12). D.h. es muss mindestens FW(12) auf dem Controller sein für ein Update auf eine höhere Version. Davor geht es nur mittels Image auf einer SD-Karte.

Nachtrag: In e!C kannst Du die Gerätebeschreibung aller Controller im Projekt, Compiler-Version und Version des Visu.-Profils auf einen Knopfdruck auf die jeweils aktuellste Version aktualisieren - siehe Datei > Projekteinstellungen > Projektaktualisierung. Die Firmware auf den Controllern muss aber natürlich zusätzlich auf die aktuelle Version gezogen werden. 
Compiler-Version und Firmware müssen zusammen passen. Welche Versionen zusammengehören zeigt e!C in dem Dialog der hier im ersten Post zu sehen ist.


----------

